# My Pekin flock



## Hattiesan (Jun 19, 2016)

We have 1 silver partridge rooster called Bruce. One mottled hen called Henny Penny. One mottled frizzle called Gerdie and one mille fleur called Florence. Plus Henny Penny and Bruces offspring, a little rooster chick called Jean Pierre! He seems to be growing in a black/buff mottled colour?
Here's me and Jean Pierre!


----------



## ArmyMan (Sep 1, 2016)

what a great photo!!!


----------



## Hattiesan (Jun 19, 2016)

ArmyMan said:


> what a great photo!!!


Thank you!! Jean Pierre is a lovely adolescent now! No longer a baby.


----------



## paulamc (Dec 5, 2016)

Aaaww so cute


----------

